# Watermelon?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Should be OK as long as it's seedless (and I have no idea whether or not seeds are bad). If you don't mind the little guy getting sticky and gooied. It's mostly water.


----------



## silver39 (Jan 29, 2010)

I give Charlie watermelon all the time, he loves it, just not too much as you know what it does to humans if you eat too much, I imagine it will do the same to the pups.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

My guy LOVES it! lol He will even eat it off the rind while we hold it! There shouldn't be any problem with giving it to your pup.


----------

